# Should I watch?



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

I brought Rusty home last week and he is now 9 weeks old and settling in really well. No crying at night, good in the car, and hardly any accidents in the house. 

I'm saying "Quick quick" when he does his business outside. Here's the thing... should I watch? He always turns and looks at me mid-pee. I know I'm supposed to be leader of the pack, but does he want some privacy for this - should I avert my eyes when he looks at me? Or should I maintain eye contact and say "quick quick" again? Also, do I say "quick quick" when he does a number 2 as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol at the moment he is looking at you for praze, just say good boy. when he is older he can go off and Do it in private if he wants. But he should have an issue with you watching him. you also need to be able to watch so you can see his toilet or if something is wrong straining etc. 

you can use any command you want for pee and poo or use different commands.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute, 
They aren't like us....they don't have the shame or the need for privacy that we do....like Kendal said. He is looking at you for praise.


----------



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great, thank you. I shall lavish praise for his peeing performance!


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, lots of praise and even a special treat after. Help him to WANT to go out to potty.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit always looked at me like that but I used to give praise the minute he'd finished as I thought if I said I praised him then he'd stop mid-flow and run over for his treat! I used to keep looking at him though.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a dog once that wouldn't go for a number two if you looked at him!!! He would hide and peep round and if he saw you looking he would walk off mid flow lol!! Therefore I now avert my eyes when a dog goes to the toilet but look at the end and give praise  I have no idea why, I just have got into the habit haha x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ic3zki


----------

